# my maltese is eating moss and grass



## pom (Jan 13, 2010)

My Maltese Hettie eats o.k. for a few days then she stops eating and eats grass or moss, she is then sick and has very soft motions.
After that she is back to normal again. Is this normal behavior for Maltese, she only has her Royal Canine dog food mixed with chicken has we have found if she has anything else it seems to trigger the routine of grass eating.

Carole.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Carole and welcome to SM.
On occasion our guys will eat grass. I do try to stop them and would not let Hettie eat moss.
Maltese seem to have sensitive tummies!! Chase has colitis and is on a special diet of Prescription diet z/d canned and Royal Canine Venison and Potato kibble. Ozzy eats this also and when we have guest dogs or rescues they all eat it. VERY easy on the tummy.
We never give human food, raw hides or pig ears etc.

Maybe a visit to your Vet would help.

Marsha


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I would definately take a trip to the vet to rule out any major medical issues, there could be something serious going on that you don't want to overlook.

However, she may just need some probiotics or yogurt added to her food for a little while. If she doesn't have the proper bacteria in her tummy to help digest her food she could have some tummy upset. 

When my BG came to us he had lot's of tummy trouble..we went through all the meds from the vet with no success but the probiotics cleared up the issues in a few days.


----------



## pom (Jan 13, 2010)

theboyz said:


> Hi Carole and welcome to SM.
> On occasion our guys will eat grass. I do try to stop them and would not let Hettie eat moss.
> Maltese seem to have sensitive tummies!! Chase has colitis and is on a special diet of Prescription diet z/d canned and Royal Canine Venison and Potato kibble. Ozzy eats this also and when we have guest dogs or rescues they all eat it. VERY easy on the tummy.
> We never give human food, raw hides or pig ears etc.
> ...


Hi Marsha,

Thank you for your reply, I have been thinking of changing Hetties food so I will try the Royal Canine Venison if I can get hold of it as 
we live in the UK.

Carole.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya my Bella also has colitis and this is just what she will do too. Eat ok, then go a few days not really eating if at all and will eat grass - we will then have the soft stools and then back to normal. She has special diet food too but wouldnt eat it (the vet didnt think she would in the first place shes so fussy!) but it means we need to be really careful what we give her and work out her 'trigger foods' ie: she has ham with her heart meds every night as its the only we can get them all down her but i now know some types will set it off. Mya has been showing the same signs lately too so im thinking she also has colitis

It might be worth taking your little one to the vet just to get her checked over?


----------

